# Let me know what you all think.



## quinntech01 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey guys! Well let me start off by telling you all about my self. I live in Northern, NJ. I go to a Tech. school. I could have gone to the high school in my town, but they were only offering 1 period (45 min) of culinary and that would be the basics (knife skills, ext...). I went to the Tech. school because they have 3 periods a day of culinary, and its more advanced. I love it there. I have never made a better chance in my life than switching schools. I went there risking it all, my repuation, my friendships, my respect from others, and my passion for food. Its great! I have made new friends with the same desires for food that i have. I have wanted to become a chef for a few years. This is what im doing with my life. I am only 15 but i know its what i want. I am still looking for a job, and i know that i have to start at the bottom, washing dishes and bussing tables, but i think i have to much skill and "professionalism" to be doing that sort of stuff. I respect that i have to start at the bottom. But i really want to be doing prep or something along those lines. The teachers that tech me everything i know, are chefs from the CIA. I think its pritty good to be 15 and know what a roux and a voluté are. Please let me know if there is anything i can do to "furter my culinay education skills" I have taken DeGustobus at macys, i have taken a bunch of culinay classes out of school, and have shown everyone up in those classes. The people in the classes after school with me are like 35-up and im wooping them in the kitchen when im only 15. Its great. People look at me and wonder what im doing there and think my dad/mom are pulling me along for the ride, but when i get up there and flip the sautéing peppers in the air, they all go, "woooo!!" and it just makes me want to furter down the road to becomeing a chef. Let me know what you think!

:chef:


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

you filled a bucket with determination. 
step one. 
wash dishes for 1 month.
step two.
understand that any hint of and ego may be swept from you.
step three.
(fill in the blank someone)


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Your way ahead of the game. I'm 21 and have only started going into the field of cooking professionally. Don't let this go to your head though, arragance can make or break even the finest chefs. As for extending your schooling, the US has some of the top culinary arts schools but they don't come cheap. Get whatever jobs you can, as you said, starting from the ground up. Build up your resume and your bank account, you still for a few years to decide which school you want to attend and by then, you'll know where in the field you want to swing towards (grande-manger, patiessier, sauccier, etc...forgive my spelling if its incorrect). 

Look through the forums and check out Culinary Students for tips for your studies. Ask questions wherever in any of the forums, everyone here seems to know a big deal of the industry. Welcome to ChefTalk.


----------

